# Interior Wall system, Questions/ Advice



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

OK I am attempting to make a cool 2 room walk through style Haunt in the Garage this year.....I have kinda framed it with small 1"x2"x8'.

Vikingdarkworks Haunt 2007

Point to consider;
Outer walls I was thinking of simple black sheeting......around the Garage outer walls just to cover em.....(can you get this stuff in Canada @ HD?) if so what is it called (6 mil somthing?????)

Interior walls I was going to use 1/8 x4'x8' OSB ($6.49 each x 6 sheets) and paint em black.....

Audio - self mixed really creepy background track playing throughout haunt....

Control point - was thinking of using lighting to propmt em through....not sure how as yet....any ideas so as to not have a "free for all" inside????

Staff;
Will need 1 outside wearing the Elemental 9.5' high costume...
1 inside to Jump the corpse in the coffin and control the "remote props.........and other duties...and perhaps 1 more outside.....

Concept;
Part 1
Walk into a 10' hallway on the left side of the garage move forward throughblack thread spiderwebs....walls black. Might have 1 drop down panel to be the first scare....want this hallway to be almost pitchblack.....

Part 2
At end of Hall go through a black cloth doorway into room 1, here will be a piano with flicker candles on it (and perhaps a MM guy sitting there)...., and the first remote Prop a MIB on a table! when they get within 2 feet I will set it off! (I might make a quick 2nd Corps Torso to display....have hang and slowly rotate...)

Part 3
Move past MIB through a cloth doorway.......into a second hallway......hopefully this hallway will be pitchblack as well......as soon as they get into the hall about 2 feet to their left is my Reaper Greeter with lotsa dorp.........he will light up! Fog up! and scream.......then lights out! Now their NV is shot!

Part 4
Move into room 2 "The Corpse room...." here they will see the thing (eye candy) Dorp and a rotating corps head.....4' corpsed body sitting on the floor holding a flicker light....and the big prop will be the coffin prop with a "Jump out half torso Corps.......(manually done) no pneumatics yet!!!! this will have 2 corpsed heads on either side of the upright coffin with flicker candles beside em.....the idea will be people will get close to the coffin then the 1/2 Torso Body corpsed and draped in rotted clothing and Dorp will jump out about 1-2'


Thoughts on the wall system? should I use the 6 mil for the interior walls as well, or go with my OSB? (which I'd have to paint....but I could hang stuff on and make drop panels etc....)

cheers!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

For inside walls we have succesfully used cardboard/mache to texture the walls, and carpet tubes for framing. Nice thing is you save the panels (26" wide so they go into the attic) and throw away the carpet tubes.

A still disorganized web page about this can be found here


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

We're using 2x4 and 1/4" OSB for our walls. To save on painting, we'll be covering them with something, like: cheap wallpaper, dark fabric, burlap, landscaping cloth etc. Whatever we have on hand or can get cheap. 

We're still on the lookout for some Ooops paint at the stores for next year. Would love to paint all the walls flat black.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

The first year that we did a garage walk through haunt we taped glow in the dark feet on the floor to guide them through. Simple and safe.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Beth said:


> The first year that we did a garage walk through haunt we taped glow in the dark feet on the floor to guide them through. Simple and safe.


That's funny...
So did we!
.

c6gunner - what we do is use thin osb sheets with 2x3 frames built on the back, making it easy to attach them to each other.
One of the things that you will have to worry about is support... we sometimes have to screw the walls into the cement floor as to make sure that they don't topple over. However, for the most part we attach them to each other at the tops.
Hope this was of some help!
.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

If you want to get really crazy and do a triangular grid wall system, you may not need to anchor it to the floor at all. It's very structurally ridgid and will hold itself up if you properly tie the tops together.

I'm going to try a triangular grid system in my garage this year, so maybe I'm just hoping someone else will share my pain...haha.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

*For everyone thanks!!!!*

Hey all, thanks very much for all the advice!!!!

I think in the end I will do framing with OSB sheets.......this way I can make a droppanel, or hang pics etc......


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

My garage walk-through uses a pvc frame with lots of black sheets/tablecloths. The frame is easy to put up and take down and fairly sturdy, although I wouldn't want to frighten the big kiddies too much or the whole thing might come crashing down. 

One thing I made sure to do was keep the garage lights uncovered, so that if something happened, I could flip on the lights so everyone could see and get out safely.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow great point! I will do that!


----------

